# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  نسخه جديد دلفي  XE8

## Valadi

با سلام 
نسخه جديد دلفي  XE8  رانصب كردم اما عليرغم امكاناتي كه اضافه شده اما مشكل RTL پابرجاست و زبان فارسي ساپورت نمي كند البته شو مسيج مشكلي نداره

----------


## Sir.V65j

بعده سه روز دانلود و چندین گیگ فضا پر کردن هنوز مشکل پابرجاس.

----------


## sajioo

دوستانی که xe8 رو نصب کردن میشه بگن در حجم فایل apk  و حجم برنامه ی اجرایی بر روی اندروید کاهشی صورت گرفته و یا هنوز حجم بالاست؟ :متفکر:

----------


## Valadi

حدودا يك مگ كاهش يافته

----------


## parsidev

از نسخه xe5 درگیر این موضوع rtl و پشتیبانی فارسی در اندروید هستیم که همچنان پس از چند سال مشکل باقیست.
دلفی هر روز بدتر از دیروز!

----------


## golbafan

دلفی خیلی خیلی خوبه اما نه برای اندروید

----------


## Mask

واقعا در قسمت Indy و شبکه در فایرمانکی و اندروید ،در نسخه Xe8 تغییرات بسزایی شکل گرفته که راضی کنندست.

----------


## gbg

والا من که راضی نیستم

----------

